# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kalimera Himare

## Lioness

*Kalimera Himare

Rruge te lena pas dore prej kohesh, bukuri natyrore te mahnitshme, parrulla shumegjuheshe, debate te lena ne mes e te vazhduara serish. Te gjitha ne Himare*

_Altin Shordi_

Atdheu, Nderi, Detyra. Rreth 1000 metra mbi nivelin e detit, ne Qafen e Llogarase, ne ndertesen e nje reparti ushtarak te Marines, jane te shkruara tri fjale qe i shkojne kaq shume per shtat pejsazhit te hatashem qe ndodhet poshte teje. Me shume se ne ate rrangalle, boja e te ciles eshte e njejte qe nga koha e komunizmit, fjalet duket se dalin drejt e nga krenaria jote. Per dike qe ka zgjedhur pushime patriotike ne bregdetin e Jonit, perpara ofertave perhere e me joshese ekonomikisht te Turqise e Malit te Zi, parulla eshte justifikimi qe nuk ia kishe gjetur ende vetes deri ne ato momente. 

Ndersa kalon zigzaket e rruges dhe fytyren e ke te cmeritur nga mrekullia e vertete qe te ofron puthja me e bukur qe deti mund ti jape steres, nje sms te ndan brutalisht nga gjendja jote e hipnozes. TIM eelcomes you to Greece. Enjoy your stay. Ajo cfare pjesa tjeter e rruges te ofron drejt Himares, ku ke prenotuar bashke me njerezit e tu intime, eshte e njejta perplasje mes krenarise per bukurite e paperseritshme te vendit tend dhe shijes se perzier te nje realiteti te kontestuar. Pasi kalon Palasen dhe merr per nga Dhermiu, vazhdon ta kesh kete ndjesi, te perforcuar tashme me dicka me te prekshme. Parullat: pambarimisht ato. Blu ne gjuhen greke dhe te kuqe ne gjuhen shqipe. Rrine perbri njera tjetres dhe kane te perbashket te qenit lakonike. Hristos Anesti (greqisht: Krishti u Ngjall), Votoni LSI-ne, Ushtria Clirimtare Shqiptare... *Duket se nuk kane asnje lidhje, por ne fakt ne kete zone leberish dhe te veteshpallurish minoritare, keta jane flamujt qe tunden rendom dhe qe ne raste zgjedhjesh jane shkak per acarimin e rradhes.* 

Pasi je shkalafitur mire e mire per me shume se 90 minuta ne nje rruge qe ashtu i thencin, (per te qene ne rregull me shqipen, shteg do te ishte nje cilesim me i pranueshem) me ne fund perballe teje, me te njejten medyshje hamletiane si te gjithe qytetet bregdetare shqiptare, e hirshme dhe njekohesisht gri, zbulohet Himara. Ndertesat e vjetra dy apo tri kateshe, qendrojne thellesisht modeste, perballe disa pallatave shume here me te larta se to, qe kane mbire pa asnje rregull, qe rrine kaq keq dhe qe vetem syrit te stervitur (tashme) te shqiptarit nuk ia vrasin shikimin. Por si per te harruar cfare sapo pe, ka menduar vete natyra duke te ofruar pamjen e nje gjiri te mrekullueshem, me ujin ngjyre jeshil dhe me reren e ashper ne breg. 

Pasi le plazhin e quajtur Spile, vazhdon ne nje bulevardth te zhuritur keq nga dielli i fundkorrikut, drejtohesh per nga nje koder qe bashke me pjerrtesine e saj te ze frymen edhe me plehrat e kazaneve te tejmbushur. Shtepive qe dikur ishin perdhese, u jane shtuar disa kate. Duket si nje lagje e nje-mbi-nje dritareve, por qe per shkak te parregullsise, metimit te mesiperm mund ti shtosh togfjaleshin mbetur ne tentative. I zoti i shtepise, te drejton te nje dhome e mobiluar mire, qe vetem keshtu mund ta justifikoje sadopak cmimin e kripur per te cilin ke rene qe me pare dakord. Televizori qe e ke hapur nderkohe, si per inerci, nuk kap asnje kanal pervec alternimit cdo 30 sekonda te Nees 24 me Canale 5. 

Te mbetet te shijosh vetem bregdetin, bukuria e te cilit qendron thjesht dhe ekskluzivisht ne virgjinitetin e tij. Aty ku ka nderhyre dora e njeriut gjerat jane komplikuar pandreqshem negativisht. Per te gjetur nje cader ku te mbrohesh nga dielli, duhet te djersish jo pak derisa me ne fund, ke fatin te takosh nje te ri qe mban disa te tilla. Ai eshte nga Librazhdi dhe te thote se ka ardhur ketu per nje page prej 8 mije lekesh te vjetra ne dite, qe e merr nga nje lokal aty rrotull. Vete baret ne plazh nuk eshte se ofrojne ndonje hata. Duhet ti harrosh koktejlet alla Tom Kruiz, ne filmin e sterpare amerikan Coctails & Dreams. *Ketu mungon qofte edhe nje kafe, per te marre veten nga rruga e gjate. Ne vend te saj, dozen e kafeines duhet ta marresh, e me te tepert madje, ne te gjithe ditet e qendrimit tend ne Himare, me perzierjen karakteristike greke-Frapene.* 

Sidoqofte asgje ne kete qytet, nuk do ta kishte thyer normalitetin e pushimeve te tua, *nese nuk do te kishte qene per gjuhen qe mbizoteron ketu dhe qe eshte, me nje diference te thelle, greqishtja. E flasin te gjithe:*  Shitesit neper markete, njerezit ne rruge, grate dhe pleqte teksa ndjekin lajmet ne televizione, femijet perpara nje kredhjeje ne uje (ja tin eladha re gamoto-thirrja e njohur edhe per veshet tane, e pagezuar se pari nga Pirro Dhima) nga shkembinjte e larte ne bregun e Jonit. E mbajne edhe baret apo restorantet. Me te emertohen deri edhe ushqimet tona tradicionale. 

_Shqipja ndjehet e ndrojtur ketu. Te mos ishte per pushuesit, ndonje shoferi makine me targe TR-je qe i keput nje te share vendce teksa mundohet ti beje udhe vetes ne rrugen e paasfaltuar apo ndonje plaku lab qe i shtyn ditet perpara nje gote rakije ne mejhanen me te humbur, ajo nuk do te vihej fare re._ 

Por, nuk eshte vetem gjuha. Fatkeqesisht eshte edhe politika. Rendshem ajo. Te provokosh nje bisede me kete teme ne Himare, eshte gjeja me e lehte e kesaj bote. Njerezit thuajse jane te prere per kete zeje. Nuk e ke mbaruar pyetjen, kur nje bashkebiseduesi yt i cfaredoshem, te kete filluar nje tirade te vertete, te gjate e te lodhshme, fillin e se ciles e ke te veshtire ta mbash. Njeriu qe ke perballe fillon te tjerre nje si bicim fjalie qe nis me Shqiperine, vazhdon me Greqine, perfshin Turqine dhe SHBA-ne, qe kalon me nje lehtesi carmatosese te Piro Dhima vazhdon me Vasil Bollanon, Xhorxh Bushin, Berishen dhe Nanon, shmanget sa hap e mbyll syte te SHIK-u (sot SHISH-i) dhe qe perfundon natyrshem, si pa gje te keq, me lojen e futbollit e ndeshjen historike te 4 shtatorit 2004. Pasi ke hequr dore perfundimisht ne te qenit i vemendshem ndaj bashkebiseduesit tend, gjithcka qe te vjen ne mendje, jane fjalet e gazetarit amerikan Robert D. Kaplan, i cili ne librin Greqia, gruaja e Lindjes dhe dashnorja e Perendimit ka pasazhin qe vijon: Greku ka per detyre te qendroje per ore te tera ne kafene, duke u cjerrur me duar e me kembe te te mbushe mendjen se vendi i tij eshte qendra e botes. 

Njeri prej tyre, thote se e quajne Llazar, ne Greqi eshte pagezuar me emrin Grigor, pretendon se ka njohuri per teologjine, por eshte i zoti ta vertise biseden nga njeri cep i globit ne tjetrin, nga punet e perendise ne ato te qoftelargut dhe e gjithe kjo mes njeres frymemarrje e tjetres. A jam grek? Jam grek gjer ne kocke. Babai im ka ardhur 19 vjec ne Shqiperi, ne fund te Luftes se Dyte Boterore nga Korfuzi, kur bente tregti me shqiptaret- te thote mes te tjerash, ndersa e ka kuptuar ate qe ke ne mendje. Dhe pastaj: Greket nuk jane njerez te keqinj. Rraca jone ka emigruar me kohe per ne Australi e Amerike, aty kane mbetur shume arbereshe e turq qe jane njerez te keqinj. Greku i vertete qau per vrasjen e Palushit pas ndeshjes se 4 shtatorit. E me pas: Pirro Dhima eshte Pirro tr. Nuk shahet vendi ku je rritur sic ka bere ai me Shqiperine. Pronari i shtepise ku jemi sistemuar, A.Dh, te thote ne fakt gjera te tjera: Une di qe kam folur greqisht qekur kam lindur, shqipen e kam mesuar ne shkolle. Nuk me intereson te di nese paraardhesit e mi kane qene greke apo shqiptare. Me mjafton fakti se sot e fitoj buken ne Athine dhe kjo ngrehine qe kam ndertuar ketu eshte fale parave qe kam siguruar ne ate vend. 

Xha Petro, nje banor tjeter i Himares qe nuk mendon si shumica, as qe mundohet ta fshehe nenqeshjen, kur e pyet nese e ndjen veten shqiptar apo grek. C*** grekerish jemi ne? Jemi krutane qe kemi mberritur ketu qindra vjet me pare dhe greqishten e kemi mesuar nga tregtia me greket ne Korfuz,- te thote ai me nje babaxhanllek simpatik. Disa 30 e kusur vjecare, qe rrine ne te njejten tavoline me te, i mbajne ison: Ne himariotet e flasim greqishten si te gjithe shqiptaret e tjere qe punojne atje: me theksin e gjuhes shqipe. 

Sidoqofte, me apo pa theksin ne nivelin e duhur, himariotet ne Greqi, trajtohen si vendas. Te shkuarit ne moshe, marrin nje pension minimal prej 200 eurosh, nderkohe qe pergjithesisht te tjeret kane ndertuar nje jetese te qendrueshme atje. Kete e ka bere edhe Abedini qe ne Athine e quajne Jorgo, apo Mehmeti qe e therrasin Aleksis. Pikerisht keta midises dhe asnjanes njekohesisht, keta njerez qe ngjajne te ardhur shume mire nga secili nder gjashte shekujt e fundit qe nga pushtimi osman i vendit apo nga ndonje roman i Kadarese, ta plasin ne fytyre pretendimin se shteti yt ata i ka terrozuar duke u sjelle mes tyre SHIK-un. Te duket trilli i ndonje mendjeje te marrosur, derisa nuk ke lexuar nderkohe neper mure, anesh rrugeve apo ne ndonje ndertese publike, parulla (serish ato) se filani eshte ShIK-s dhe tjetri eshte shqiptar apo grek i poshter. 

E gjithe kjo medyshje, kjo aradhe njerezish qe tjerrin politike me pasion, shihet ne pasqyre te figura e kryetarit te Bashkise se Himares, Vasil Bollano. Ky i fundit del me nje perpikmeri zvicerane ne organet e medias se vendit tone per te folur kryesisht kunder vete vendit. Fjalet e tij, shume naive per tu marre seriozisht nuk mund te jene te besueshme edhe per ate vete. Xhevahiri i tij i fundit: Gjykata shqiptare eshte fashiste. Vete banoret e qytezes te thone se Bashkia eshte financuar nen dore me rreth 200 mije euro per te ndertuar njefare partizani te panjohur ne mes te shetitores. Se ke do simbolizoje ajo, duket hapur nese ve re qe eshte lyer me ngjyrat e flamurit grek. Shume prej himarioteve qe ndihen shqiptare dhe qe ne menyre te habitshme jane kryesisht mbeshtetes te LSI-se (Nje demonstrim force i paradokohshem ish-kryeministrit Ilir Meta, kryetarit te ketij formacioni politik, ka fituar shume simpatizante), u ndjene te fyer.. 

Mbremjeve bulevardthi i qytezes ndan vendasit me pushuesit. Te paret qendrojne ne njeren ane te rruges dhe te dytet ne tjetren prane bregut te detit. Ne shetitore merr jete e famshmja xhiro e mbremjes, ku femrat tundin trillshem hiret e tyre nen veshtrimet kembengulese te meshkujve; nje ritual ky i vjeter sa vete vendi. Dyqanet ne ane te rruges jane thuajse perhere bosh. Te jepet pershtypja se pronaret, kane nje mungese te theksuar imagjinate perderisa ne kete vend turistik qepenat, te fundit i mbyllin mobilerite dhe rrobaqepesit. Jeta e nates eshte po ashtu, dhimbshurisht e varfer. Diku rreth 500 metra larg qendres se qytetit degjohet muzika e zgjedhur si mos me keq e nje diskoje qe rri thuajse perhere e zbrazet. Me keto tinguj qe vijne te shkeputur rreth mesnates qyteti i kontrasteve, i politikes dhe jo i biznesit, i fjaleve dhe jo i veprave, nis te kridhet ne gjume. Eshte vetem fundi i nje raundi. Te nesermen gongu do te bjere perseri dhe bashke me te, perleshja e pakuptimte urbane do te marre udhen e vet te zakonshme

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Ka ndonje himariot/e ne forum ta kontestoje apo te komentoje kete reportazh?

----------


## Lioness

*HIMARIOTET SI PRE E NACIONALIZMAVE*

_Ilir Paco_ 

Qe ne krye mendoj se ky opinion do shkaktoje kunderreagime. Por eshte per tu habitur se si i sulen Himares sa here qe aty ka ndonje zhvillim. A thua se ajo eshte nje territor afer kufirit me Greqine dhe po e humbasim. Dhe askush nga perkrahesit e teorise se banoret e saj jane krejtesisht shqiptare nuk duket se e kupton se kjo u kthehet ne bumerang kur metojne te tregojne origjinen e saj pastertisht shqiptare. Keta vete e amplifikojne artificialisht problemin. Keshtu eshte bere gjithmone, ne zjedhjet lokale, ato te pergjithshme, e tani se fundi me hapjen e nje shkolle. Dhe te mendosh se eshte vetem nje shkolle. Shkolle qe ne cdo gjuhe qofte, eshte shkolle, vend me i shenjte edhe se kisha madje. 

Ajo qe duket me e cuditshme eshte se pse me cdo kusht nuk u dashka pranuar se ne Himare ka greke. Askush, asnje njeri me njohurite me minimale nuk mund ta diskutoje se ne te pakten tre nga shtate fshatrat e Himares (Palasa, Dhermiu dhe vete Himara) banoret vendas ne mazhorance absolute, hiq te ardhurit ne Himare, flasin greqisht. Madje shume plaka mezi dine dy tri fjale shqip. Por kjo me qellim harrohet. 

Dikur ka pas ekzistuar nje teori qesharake, groteske, se himariotet e paskan mesuar greqishten per te bere tregti. Por natyrshem te lind nje pyetje; pse iu paska dashur ta mesojne palasiotet qe jane siper ne mal greqishten dhe nuk iu desh ta mesonin qeparotasit p.sh. qe jane anes detit dhe me afer rrjedhimisht me Korfuzin. Ose pse nuk flasin ne shtepite e tyre shkodranet dhe durrsaket italisht meqenese kane bere tregti me Venedikun per vite e vite me radhe. 

Gjithsesi, kete teorine qesharake te tregtise nuk e permend me njeri. Por ajo qe te shqeteson dhe te ben qe te shikosh me skepticizem edhe faktet qe mund te jene pro njeres apo tjetres teori mbi origjinen e nje pjese, e theksoj te nje pjese te himarioteve, eshte fakti sesi edhe profesore si Memushaj manipulon ne menyre te paturpshme faktet. Ne nje liber te tij mbi Himaren zoti Memushaj deformon qellimisht nje kenge himariote greqisht per Spiro Milon. 
Dhe e manipulon ne menyren me te paskrupullt duke futur fjale shqipe ne mes te kenges se njohur. Vertet qe ne Himare dhe per saktesi ne tre fshatrat flitet nje greqishte e vjeter, por ate greqishte e kane zili sot edhe vete greket dhe studiuesit ne Athine per nga arkaizmi dhe vjetersia e fjaleve, por kurrsesi ajo kenge nuk ka brenda fjale shqipe sic perpiqet ta deformoje profesor Memushaj. 
Ky eshte nje fakt deshperues qe te ben te mendosh se ne vend qe te largohet mjergulla mbi historine e nje pjese te himarioteve, ajo dendesohet me shume kur lexon studime te tilla mohuese dhe deformuese si ai i zotit Memushaj. Kur lexon studime te tilla behesh skeptik edhe ndaj cdo studimi tjeter qofte ky edhe shume serioz. 

Ka pasur edhe nje tjeter opsion sipas te cilit vajet jane shqip dhe kjo tregon se kemi te bejme me shqiptare. Sa per vajet, ne Palase, meqenese jam prej andej dhe e njoh mire, nje pjese e plakave te fisit tim nuk dinin pothuaj asfare shqip por dinin te vajtonin ne kete gjuhe. Arsyeja eshte fare e thjeshte, sepse greket nuk e kishin kaq te theksuar fenomenin e vajtimit (mirolojimata) dhe me kalimin e kohes ky rit duket se u theksua edhe nder pjesen e banoreve greqishtfoles dhe vajtonjeset merreshin nga Dukati. Duke qene se ishte rit qe duhej kryer, u mesua dhe mbeti, por te afermit e te vdekurit qe qanin me shpirt gulconin ne gjuhen e nenes se tyre, greqisht. 

Sa per kenget edhe ato ishin greqisht dhe kendoheshin poshte rrapit te madh gjate festave fetare. Per te mos u zgjatur, nuk mendoj se ka vend te diskutosh se a eshte apo jo Himara toke greke apo shqiptare. Kjo eshte e qarte, Himara eshte Shqiperi, eshte brenda kufirit te saj. 

Por eshte absurditet te mohosh dhe origjinen e nje pjese te popullsise se saj. Ne Himare, e cila ka qene gjithmone nje zone e panenshtruar ndaj pushtuesve, ka pasur levizje dhe vendosje te popullsive te ardhura si nga veriu, ashtu edhe nga jugu i gadishullit. Njihet vendosja e djalit te Skenderbeut pa renies se Krujes ne Himare ku shpresoi te realizonte ndonje kryengritje kunder turqve. Mbeten keshtu fiset Gjoka, Gjini, Gjergji, etj. 

Por po ashtu njihet ne histori edhe vendosja e maniateve ne Himare qe erdhen nga Mani i Peloponezit kur ai u pushtua nga turqit dhe kemi sot fiset Iliadhi, Dhrako, e shume e shume te tjere. Madje i biri i Skenderbeut nga Kalabria ku ishte vendosur, shkoi fillimisht ne Mani te Peloponezit dhe qe atje maniatet e shoqeruan ne Himare me anijet e tyre. 

Sidoqofte, Sali Berishen mund ta kritikosh per gjithcka, per servilizem ndaj grekeve, etj., etj., por ka meriten se eshte i pari politikan realist qe e ka pare te verteten ne sy kur u shpreh i pari nder te gjithe politikanet e historise se Shqiperise, gjate zgjedhjeve te fundit lokale ne Himare se duhet pranuar se ne Himare ka nje problem, se ne tre nga shtate fshatrat e Himares flitet greqishtja dhe shqipja dhe se aty bashkeekzistojne dy kultura.... Duhet me ne fund te sqarohen perfundimisht disa gjera.

----------


## Lioness

PS:  Meqe himariotet e forumit s'jane verdalle, lol, solla nje artikull tjeter nga Koha jone.  

Nuk po reagoj ndaj ketyre artikujve, por mbaj mend (me duket e kam permendur nje here ne forum) disa paradokse "identiteti" nga nje shoqja ime nga Dhermiu.  Ajo ka vite qe jeton me familjen ne Greqi, por familja e saj insistonte qe duhej te martohej vetem me nje himariot, dhe as me shqiptar, e as me grek.  Per mua kjo ide ishte absurde, por ndoshta ka te beje me kete "pikepyetje" apo "udhekryq identitetesh".

----------


## fejer_nagy

Himarjotët janë si puna e suliotëve, një përzierje shqiptaro-greqërish ....

----------


## YaSmiN

Me pelqeu shume pershkrimi per Himaren.Disa vende ne Shqiperi qe kane nje bukuri te jashtezakonshme por jane te braktisura nga njerezit eshte nje dicka qe te vjen shume keq.Por ne jete duhet te shikojme perpara por mos te harrojme kurre vendin tone edhe bukurine e vendit tone.

----------


## Xhuxh Xhumaku

Gazeta Sot, Friday, 19 January 2007

A është aleanca PBDNJ-PDK kombinacion gjeopolitik «Vorio-Epir-Republikë e Mirditës»?  Nga Kastriot Myftaraj - 

Në Shqipëri shteti laik dhe politika laike në përgjithësi, u mundësuan që nga viti 1912 dhe deri më sot, për shkak se feja islame, që nuk e njeh ndarjen e fesë nga shteti, nuk kishte zënë rrënjë tek shumësia e shqiptarëve të konvertuar me dhunë në këtë fe gjatë okupimit turk.Ky është një fakt që duhet konsideruar kur kqyret shtetformimi dhe politika shqiptare që nga ajo kohë dhe deri më sot. Vërtet shqiptarët e islamizuar në kohën osmane nuk u rikthyen në fenë e të parëve atë kristiane, por kjo erdhi më tepër nga mungesa e një angazhimi serioz të misionarëve perëndimorë për ta bërë këtë gjë. Edhe vetë rebelimi islamik i vitit 1914 mund të shihet si një provë se restaurimin e regjimit të vjetër osman nuk e donte shumësia e popullsisë, por vetëm një minorancë fanatikësh të dhunshëm që iu imponuan shumësisë me forcë. Madje ironikisht në historinë e shtetit shqiptar, factori kryesor që ka mundësuar prevalimin e laicizmit nuk kanë qenë popullsitë kristiane, katolike dhe ortodokse, por popullsia muslimane me origjinë nga të konvertuarit në kohën osmane. Në rast se kjo popullsi do të kishte bërë politikë mbi bazë fetare, atëhere shteti shqiptar do të ishte shpërbërë me kohë. Nga popullsisë e besimit kristian, shumësia e katolikëve dhe një pjesë më e vogël e ortodoksëve kanë qenë kundër politikës mbi bazë fetare. Por, derisa e vetmja tentativë serioze e popullsisë muslimane për të bërë politikë mbi bazë fetare i përket vitit të largët 1914, në rastin e popullsisë katolike dhe të asaj ortodokse këto tentativa kanë ndodhur edhe më vonë dhe me sa duket po ndodhin edhe sot. 

Dokumentet austro-hungareze na thonë se në 1913 diplomacia habsburge hoqi keq për ta bindur kreun e Mirditës Prengë Bibë Dodën që të hiqte dorë nga projekti i vet për një Republikë të Mirditës, ku do të bënin pjesë trojet katolike të Shqipërisë së Veriut, e cila do të qe së paku autonome brenda shtetit shqiptar dhe në rastin më të mirë e pavarur. Në ndërkohë, fill pas krijimit të shtetit shqiptar, në Jug të Shqipërisë ndodhi një lëvizje politike me ngjyrim fetar ortodoks dhe etnik grek, lëvizja vorio-epirote, e cila proklamoi shkëputjen nga shteti i porsakrijuar shqiptar të pjesës jugore të territorit të tij, nga Himara në Korçë, me arsyetimin se banorët e “Vorio-Epirit” qenë ortodoksë dhe grekë, që nuk mund të pranonin të vazhdonin të jetonin në një “Turqi të re”, term me të cilin përcaktonin Shqipërinë, për shkak se shumësia e popullsisë së saj qe muslimane. 

Për hir të së vërtetës duhet thënë se kjo lëvizje politike ortodokse në jug, e konceptuar si një kryqatë kristiane ortodokse, u bë katalizator për rebelimin islamik në Shqipërinë e Mesme. Si rezultat i aktivizimit të një skeme të kombinimit të politikës me fenë, shteti shqiptar u shpërbë në vitin 1914, në prag të Luftës së Parë Botërore, ende pa u bërë Shqipëria fushbetejë e palëve ndërluftuese. Në hapësirën midis lumit Mat në veri dhe një vije që shkonte nga Vlora në Prespë në jug, u krijua praktikisht një emirat islamik nën flamurin me gjysmëhënë. Në jug të kësaj vije u krijua një formacion shtetëror autonom i ashtuquajtur i vorio-Epirit, nën një flamur të inventuar me kryq, që shprehte identitetin fetar ortodokse të këtij shteti. Në veri të lumit Mat, formacioni administrative më i spikatur qe ai tradicional i Mirditës që u mundua të tërhiqte në orbitën e vet gjithë malësorët katolikë të Veriut, duke krijuar praktikisht një feud katolik. “Shqiptaria”, feja e supozuar mbifetare e shqiptarëve, u shpërbë kështu praktikisht në kudhrën dhe çekanin e forcave politike të fetarizuara, të sponsoruara nga të huajt. Elita politike shqiptare që e rikrijoi shtetin e ri shqiptar pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, u kujdes që ta mbante fenë larg nga politika, duke evituar lëvizjet politike me konsituentë fetare, do të thotë partitë me bazë fetare. 

Rilindja e shtetit të ri shqiptar si pasojë e një lëvizjeje politike shekullare nuk u pëlqeu asfare shteteve fqinje Greqisë dhe Mbretërisë Serbo-Kroato-Sllovene (kjo e fundit e angazhuar në Shqipëri nën influencën e serbëve), të cilat nuk e pranonin ekzistencën e shtetit të ri shqiptar, duke e quajtur atë si një “Turqi të re”, pasi shihnin t’ u hiqej kocka nga goja, do të thotë ndarja dhe aneksimi i trojeve shqiptare. Për këtë arsye Greqia dhe Mbretëria Serbo-Kroato-Sllovene tentuan që të riaktivizojnë skemën e politikës së fetarizuar për të nxitur një luftë fetare në Shqipëri, në mënyrë që të bëhej fakt i kryer shpërbërja e shtetit shqiptar dhe ato të plotësonin ambicjet e tyre territoriale. Beogradi i nxiti krerët katolikë, veçanërisht në Mirditë, që të ngrinin një lëvizje irredentiste, duke kërkuar shkëputjen nga shteti shqiptar. Kështu, u krijua e ashtuquajtura “Republika e Mirditës”. Beogradi pati sukses në këtë ndërmarrje pasi u mundua që të manipulonte me katolikët shqiptarë, të cilët qenë të pakënaqur ngase shikonin se shteti i ri shqiptar kontrollohej nga aristokracia e dikurshme osmane, pashët dhe bejlerët. Por, në rast se kjo qe një gjë atavike, po aq atavike qenë kërkesat e malësorëve katolikë që kërkonin të ruhej sistemi i vjetër i autonomisë fisnore, sipas të cilit ata nuk jepnin taksa dhe ushtarë, çka qe krejt e papranueshme për një shtet modern. Serbia e pohoi implikimin e saj në këtë lëvizje, duke e mbrojtur publikisht lëvizjen e Mirditës në Lidhjen e Kombeve. “Republika e Mirditës” u financua dhe u pajis me armë nga serbët, të cilët në atë kohë mbanin ushtrinë e tyre brenda një të ashtuquajtur “vije strategjike” në territorin shqiptar, e cila shkonte deri në Lurë, fare pranë Oroshit, ku qe qendra e “Republikës së Mirditës”. 

“Republika e Mirditës” kaloi në rebelim të armatosur kundër shtetit shqiptar, të cilin e shpalli si një “Turqi e re” që shtypte katolikët dhe çoi një përfaqësues pranë Lidhjes së Kombeve për të kërkuar njohjen si shtet i pavarur. “Republika e Mirditës” qe një thikë pas shpine për shtetin shqiptar, në kohën që fuqitë e mëdha po diskutonin në një konferencë ambasadorësh në Paris nëse Shqipërisë duhej që t’ i jepej ose jo pavarësia, pasi Shqipëria, që nga viti 1913, sipas Traktatit të Londrës të këtij viti me të cilin fuqitë e mëdha rregulluan Ballkanin postosman, qe ende një shtet autonom, nën kujdestarinë kolektive të fuqive të mëdha. Për fat të mirë, elita e klerit katolik shqiptar, që përbënte dhe elitën intelektuale katolike shqiptare të kohës, e dënoi këtë rebelimin e Mirditës dhe kjo influencoi më së shumti që skema me frymëzim serb se “Republika e Mirditës” qe kundërvënie e kristianëve ndaj muslimanëve, mos të pranohej në rrafsh ndërkombëtar. Në ndërkohë edhe Greqia tentoi të aktivizojë në Jug të Shqipërisë një skemë politiko-fetare kristiane ortodokse, në kuadrin e projektit të Vorio-Epirit. Krerët e të ashtuquajturit shtet të Vorio-Epirit të krijuar para Luftës së Parë Botërore, u paraqitën në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris, ku me ndërhyrjen e Greqisë, u dëgjuan njëlloj si përfaqësuesit e shtetit shqiptar. Krerët e “Vorio-Epirit” deklaruan se duke qenë kristianë ortodoksë ata nuk mund të jetonin në një shtet me shumësi islamike dhe kërkonin shkëputjen e territoreve të tyre dhe bashkimin me Greqinë dhe në pamundësi një status autonomie brenda shtetit shqiptar. Por, Greqia në atë kohë, për shkak se qe e angazhuar në një luftë të dëshpëruar ne Turqinë në Anadoll, nuk qe në gjendje që të ngrinte një lëvizje të armatosur “vorio-epirote” në Jug të Shqipërisë, ashtu siç po bënte Serbia në Veri dhe siç pati bërë Greqia në 1914. Këto skema serbe dhe greke dështuan falë presionit që i bëri Britania e Madhe dhe Italia Mbretërisë Serbo-Kroato-Sllovene dhe Greqisë dhe falë mbështetjes që këto dy fuqi të mëdha i dhanë Shqipërisë në Lidhjen e Kombeve.

Me dështimin e këtyre dy skemave kaloi rreziku i shpërbërjes së shtetit shqiptar dhe ky erdhi duke u stabilizuar gradualisht deri në fillim të Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Me rikthimin e pluralizmit politik në Shqipëri në 1990, në Shqipëri, në përgjithësi vazhdoi të ruhet tabuja e shmangies së politikës nga linjat fetare, duke mos u krijuar parti me identitet fetar. Përjashtim bënte Partia Demokristiane, e cila që nga emërtimi ishte parti me profil njëfetar. Krerët e Partisë Demokristiane, që prej krijimit të saj dhe deri më sot kanë pretenduar se Partia Demokristiane, pavarësisht nga emri (?!), nuk është një parti e një komuniteti të vetëm fetar, atij kristian katolik, por është e hapur për njerëz nga të gjitha besimet fetare. Ky është një argument shumë i dobët, që dëshmon për joseriozitet. Nëse fjalët nuk merren seriozisht atëhere mund të dalë edhe një parti fashiste dhe të thotë se pavarësisht nga ky emërtim, ajo është një parti demokratike. Disa pretendojnë se krijimi i kësaj partie me ngjyrim fetar u bë që bota të shohë se Shqipëria nuk është një vend thjesht islamik, por se atje ka dhe politikë me ngjyrim kristian. Në rast se ky ka qenë qëllimi, atëhere ai nuk u arrit, madje u arrit e kundërta, për faktin se deri në vitin 1997 Partia Demokristiane nuk qe fare parti parlamentare dhe pas vitit 1997 pati vetëm një deputet, deri në vitin 2005, kur siguroi dy deputetë në aleancë me PD-n. Kjo qe shumë pak për t’ i treguar botës se në Shqipëri ka dhe një politikë demokristiane. Kjo retorikë nuk e fsheh dot të vërtetën që del qartë nga fakti se të gjithë kryetarët e kësaj partie, që prej krijimit të saj në vitin 1991 kanë qenë katolikë. Që nga i ndjeri Ndrekë Luca, që ka qenë kryetar i komisionit nismëtar për krijimin e kësaj partie, tek Gjergj Ndoja, Zef Bushati, Nikollë Lesi, Nard Ndoka. I vetmi ministër që ka nxjerrë kjo parti, Engjël Ndocaj, në vitin 1997, ka qenë katolik. Të tre deputetët që ka nxjerrë kjo parti në kohëra të ndryshme kanë qenë katolikë: Zef Bushati, Nikollë Lesi, Ndue Shpani. Këto zbulojnë qartë identitetin katolik të kësaj partie. Gjithsesi, PDK, ky devijim nga tradita politike shqiptare, nuk u duk problematik për shkak të përmasave modeste të kësaj partie. 

Pavarësisht ekzistencës së PDK-së, gjatë këtyre 16 viteve të pluralizmit politik të gjitha krahët kanë treguar kujdes, me gjasë edhe nën nxitjen e ndërkombëtarëve, që së paku në aparencë mos ta përziejnë politikën me fenë. Ky rregull u shkel me fryrjen e befasishme artificiale të Partisë Demokristiane, në vitin 2006, me deputetë të katapultuar nga partitë e tjera, duke arritur kjo parti që nga dy deputetë të ketë tetë deputetë. Ajo që të bën përshtypje është se nga të tetë deputetët që ka sot PDK, shtatë janë katolikë, çka nuk le dyshime për profilin katolik të kësaj partie ku i teti është vetëm një “gjethe fiku” për të kamufluar lakuriqësinë e kombinacionit politik njëfetar. Pavarësisht nga qëllimet e deklaruara që mund të kenë ata që e ndërmarrin këtë nismë, gjërat marrin rrjedhën e tyre, të determinuara nga precedentët historikë. Argumenti që solli Spartak Ngjela kur i bëri avokatinë kësaj partie, se kur ne (politikanët shqiptarë) shkojmë në Europë, kun a shohin si një vend më së shumti musliman dhe u themi se megjithatë kemi një parti demokristiane, ata na thonë se ajo është shumë e vogël, nuk duket bindës. Së pari një lëvizje politike demokristiane sado e rritur, nuk mundet që ta ndryshojë realitetin fetar në Shqipëri. Këtë mund ta ndryshonte vetëm një lëvizje për restaurim shpirtëror masiv kristian, por atëhere do të bëhej e panevojshme një parti demokristiane.

Dhe kjo është e qartë se në vendet e tjera ish-komuniste që janë krejt kristiane partitë demokristiane ose janë më të vogla se në Shqipëri, ose janë inekzistente. Atëhere cili është qëllimi i këtij projekti të rritjes së befasishme të Partisë Demokristiane? Tradita shqiptare e lëvizjeve politike me ngjyrim fetar është mjaft e hidhur për mos të qenë skeptikë dhe të alarmuar. Një linjë politike ekskluzivisht katolike nuk mundet mos të krijojë fantazmën e “Republikës së Mirditës”. Argumenti që sjell vetë kryetari i ri i kësaj partie Nard Ndoka, se nisma për zgjerimin e PDK bëhet për të future në politikën shqiptare frymën perëndimore demokristiane, nuk duket e besueshme po të shikosh se cilët janë deputetët e kësaj partie duke filluar që nga kryetari Nard Ndoka. Në fakt këta deputetë, duke filluar nga vetë z. Ndoka nuk e kanë nivelin intelektual për të marrë përsipër misionin që pretendojnë dhe kjo u duk qartë në një intervistë që z. Ndoka dha për Fioralda Dardhën në emisionin e saj të këndshëm në “Vizion Plus”, në tetor 2006. Kur Fioralda Dardha i tha z. Ndoka se a i njihte ai si kryetar i demokristianëve dhjetë urdhëresat e Moisiut, z. Ndoka u përgjegj se sigurisht që i njihte. Por kur Fioralda i kërkoi që t’ ia thoshte z. Ndoka hezitoi duke thënë se nuk ishte vendi (?!), kur dihet se politikanët demokristianë europianë në emisione të tilla u përgjigjen me kënaqësi pyetjeve të tilla, duke përdorur rastin për të potencuar fjalën e shenjtë. Pas insistimit të fioraldës e cila e vuri në sedër duke i thënë se ajo, edhe pse me origjinë muslimane i dinted he mund t’ i thoshte, z. Ndoka u detyrua të jepte përgjigjen e çuditshme se ne i përkasim një brezi gjysëmateist që nuk ka pasur mundësi të njihet me këto gjëra. Por kjo mund të kishte vlerë pot ë thuhej në vitin 1990, por jo në vitin 2006. Se që atëhere nuk ka mbetur një shtëpi shqiptare, duke përfshirë edhe ato me origjinë muslimane nga koha osmane, ku nuk kanë hyrë librat e shenjtë Testamenti i Vjetër dhe ai i Ri. Z. Ndoka ka pasur gjashtëmbëdhjetë vite kohë për t’ i lexuar ato së paku përciptazi, por nga përgjigjia që dha duket se ai nuk e ka bërë as këtë gjë. A mundet që ky zotëri, i cili nuk ka njohuritë minimale nga feja kristiane të ketë njohuri për filozofinë politike demokristiane? 

Atëhere çfarë e shtyu këtë njeri që të kalojë nga Partia Demokrate e Re në Partinë Demokristiane, duke u katapultuar si kryetar, në kohën që kjo parti u fry artificialisht? Duket se këtë gjë e kanë bërë të njëjtat qendra të huaja që e shtynë Markagjonin të shpallë “Republikën e Mirditës”. Edhe më e qartë zbulohet loja që po luhet, kur shihet se PDK, pas fryrjes së saj artificiale, hyri në një lloj aleance me PBDNJ dhe LSI. Në këtë aleancë të re, ajo që të bie në sy është prania e një tjetër partie me bazë fetare kristiane, por ortodokse, sic është PBDNJ. PBDNJ është një parti që edhe pse shtihet sikur mbron të gjitha minoritetet etnike dhe kulturore në Shqipëri, pavarësisht nga feja që kanë, madje duke shpikur disa minoritete të paqena, megjithatë është parti ekskluzivisht greke dhe ortodokse sa i përket lidershipit të saj. Të dy personat që kanë qenë kryetarë të kësaj partie, që nga krijimi i saj në 1992, janë grekë ortodoksë: Vasil Melo dhe Vangjel Dule. Të tetë personat që kjo parti ka pasur deputetë, deri në ata të tre që ka sot, janë po ashtu grekë ortodoksë, ose ortodoksë që e mbajnë veten për grekë: Vangjel Dule, Thoma Miço, Vasil Melo, Kosta Makariadhi, Leonard Solis, Ligoraq Karamelo, Kristo Goxhi, Spiro Peçi (ky i fundit edhe pse u zgjodh si i pavarur në fakt është anëtar i kryesisë së kësaj partied he ka qenë ministër i kësaj partie). Të katër personat që kjo parti ka emëruar ministra në qeveritë e ndryshme kanë qenë grekë ortodoksë: Leonard Solis, Niko Kacalidha, Spiro Peçi, Kosta Barka. Pra, PBDNJ është një parti me identitet të qartë etnik grek dhe fetar ortodoks. 

Aleanca mes dy partive me identitetitn e PBDNJ dhe PDK nuk mund të përcaktohet ndryshe veç si aleancë e “Vorio-Epirit” me Republikën e Mirditës. Prania e LSI-së në këtë aleancë nuk është gjë tjetër veç një “gjethe fiku” për të mbuluar këtë të vërtetë lakuriqe. Për qendrat që kanë kërkuar shkatërrimin e shtetit shqiptar në Athinë dhe në Beograd, të cilat tashmë kanë gjetur aleatë proserbë dhe në Romë, kanë pasur një synim të hershëm, që me krijimin e shtetit shqiptar për të krijuar në Shqipëri lëvizje separatiste kantonizuese, mbi baza fetare. Këtë tezë e ka artikuluar në mendimin politik shqiptar Aurel Plasari. Aurel Plasari, në një artikull të botuar në ditoren «Korrieri», në 2 prill 2005 dhe të ribotuar në 2 prill 2006, me titull «Ish-komunistët në Shën Pjetër», ku kritikon me të madhe faktin që në funeralin e Papa Gjon Palit II, Shqipëria u përfaqësua nga tre ish-komunistë, Nano, Moisiu dhe Berisha (Plasari bën këtu lojën e Edi Ramës), shkruan për një metodë djallëzore që «mund të dallohet e praktikuar edhe në Shqipëri prej mjedisesh të caktuara kinse politike; duke përdorur edhe mjetet e mundshme të komunikimit masiv për të vënë në jetë këtë direktivë, mjediset në fjalë kanë formuluar dendur shqetësimet e tyre kombëtareë jo vetëm për marrëdhëniet e mira mes Kishës Ortodokse dhe asaj Katolike në Shqipëri, por edhe për bashkëpunimet kulturore-fetare-politike-etj., të atyreve që ata i cilësojnë si intelektualë katolikë dhe intelektualë ortodoksë».(«Korrieri», 2 prill 2005, f. 19) Pra, Plasari kërkon që politika shqiptare të devijojë nga linja historike e «Shqiptarisë», që e përjashton fenë nga politika dhe që lëvizjet politike të ndërtohen sipas linjave fetare, duke pasur një lëvizje politike me ngjyrim ortodoks dhe një lëvizje politike me ngjyrim katolik të cilat të bashkëpunojnë, duke qenë sigurisht, nën vizionin e Plasarit, katolikët nën urdhërat e ortodoksëve. Kjo do të thotë që katolikët shqiptarë të bëjnë lojën politike të Greqisë, në një lloj aleance me fantazmat politike të së shkuarës, të Vorio-Epirit me Republikën e Mirditës, çka do të shërbente si një katalizator për ta shpërbërë shtetin shqiptar, duke shkaktuar në mënyrë të paevitueshme dhe ngritjen e një lëvizjeje islamike të llojit të Haxhi Qamilit, që edhe pse e vogël, do të qe aq e publicizuar nga mediat e huaja, sa për ta çuar Shqipërinë në humnerë. 

Miku i ngushtë katolik i Plasarit është At Zef Pllumi (në fakt fjalën “at“ nuk e meriton se është dëbuar me ceremoni nga Kuvendi franceskan i Tiranës prej vetë kreut të Urdhërit Franceskan të ardhur posaçërisht), që në një fotografi të paraqitur në website personal të Janullatosit në internet, paraqitet në krah të Janullatosit, në mes të personave që e pritën në ditën që ky erdhi në Shqipëri, në 1991. Tashmë bashkëpunimi që kërkon Plasari filloi të realizohet me bashkëpunimin Vangjel Dule-Nard Ndoka. Koha e zgjedhur për t’ u ndërmarrë kjo nismë politike nuk është rastësi. Pse kjo nismë politike (fryrja e PDK dhe aleanca e saj me PBDNJ) po ndërmerret në kohën kur pritet të vendoset statusi i Kosovës? A nuk u shkon për shtat serbëve kjo nismë, të cilët tashmë kanë mundësi për të thënë se tashmë edhe kristianët shqiptarë, katolikë dhe ortodoksë po ndahen politikisht nga muslimanët, prandaj serbët kanë të drejtë që ta ndajnë Kosovën. Pse nisma politike në fjalë po ndërmerret në kohën që një lob proserb në Vatikan që kërkon që edhe katolikët e Kosovës, që janë shqiptarë, si dhe kishat e tyre, të kenë një status kantonal, ashtu si serbët e Kosovës? 

Katolikët shqiptarë duhet të hapin sytë dhe të shohin se një grup njerëzish të dyshimtë, që nuk kanë kredencialet minimale intelektuale për t’ i përfaqësuar ata politikisht, po i tërheqin në një lojë shumë të mbrapshtë, nga e cila nuk do të përfitojnë ata por interesat greke në Shqipëri. Skenari që kanë ndërmend qendrat që i shtyjnë këta demokristianë “me tanuz“ (po të perifrazoj At Fishtën) kanë ndërmend për Shqipërinë skenarin e vitit 1914, të kombinuar me vitin 1921.

----------


## Xhuxh Xhumaku

_Ja çfare pasojash sjell andarti sali nano me ato aleancat e ndyra elektorale, dhe me ato intervistat anti-shqiptare qe u jep gazetave greke dhe i zbaton ne Shqiperi_:

(News24/BalkanWeb) Ora 15:00

Incident ne mitingun e PBDNJ ne Himare. Burime per News24: *Shkak, fjalimet dhe himni ne gjuhen greke*
Nga D.B 	

HIMARE (20 Janar)- Incidenti i pare ne prag zgjedhjesh vendore eshte shenuar sot ne jug te vendit ne Himare. Incidenti ndodhi gjate mesdites ne mitingun e PBDNJ ne mesdite ne Himare ndersa prezantohej kandidati Bollano, ku pati perleshje mes manifestuesve. Sipas burimeve te TV News 24, incidenti erdhi pas fjalimeve ne gjuhen greke dhe himnit grek, nderkohe qe kreu i PBDNJ-se Vangjel Dule, mohon te jene mbajtur fjalimet ne gjuhen greke, duke i cilesuar si te paverteta e perralla. Nderkohe policia ka shoqeruar 3 persona, ndersa shprehet se nuk ishte njoftuar per mitingun e PBDNJ-se. ne lidhje me kete ngjarje, Dule pritet te shprehet ne nje konference per shtyp, kurs evete kandidati Bollano u shpreh se incidenti kishte parpavije politike.

----------


## Ermal 22

Turp turp e pafytyresi e himariotit Marko ne artikullin e rradhes! Kerkon te ngjalle anti-amerikanizem mes shqiptareve pasi e di qe greket jane nder me anti-amerikanet ne Europe.
Kane filluar te krijojne planet per percarjen e vendit dhe rritje artificiale te greqizmit e minoritetit.
Vete termi vorio epir eshte fyerje kombetare e cenim sovraniteti.
Himara nuk eshte greke!


TURI I KARAMANLIS NE BALLKAN DHE ZHVILLIMET E PRITSHME
Postuar per blogger nga autori i artikullit Stavri Marko
Himara Blog
18 Janar 2007

Një cikël lëvizjesh të fuqishme diplomatike po zhvillohen kohët e fundit në ballkan, e cila mbi të gjitha ka si protagonist diplomacinë greke të ndikuar prej asaj amerikane. Vizita e fundit e Kryeministrit grek Karamanlis në ballkan, është konsideruar si një mesazh vecanërisht ndaj Beogradit dhe Tiranës, vënde këto që janë përfshirë në një process të brëndshëm dhe të jashtëm transformimesh gjeopolitike në lidhje me Prishtinën dhe Vorio Epirin.

Vizita e Karamanlis e cila menjehere provokoi edhe një reagim mjaft pozitiv të diplomacisë amerikane në Athinë, u konsiderua e frytshme duke parë rolin që ka Greqia vecanërisht në lidhje me Beogradin pëpara përcaktimit të Statusit Final të Kosovës dhe shkëputjes nga Serbia. Qëndrimi I Karamanlis për zgjidhjen e statusit I cili deklaroi se Athina mbështet një zgjidhje paqësore të pranueshme nga të dyja palët duke përkrahur modelin e Ahthisarit për pavarësinë e Kosovës, por gjithnjë duke u repspektuar kisha orthodokse Serbe nuk u prit mirë prej presidentit Tadic I cili reagoi duke thënë Serbia ka të drejtë ta mbrojë Kosovën jo me armë sigurisht por me mjete institucionale dhe demokratike por një pavarsi e Kosovës mund të destabilizojë gjithë ballkanin. Pra u duk qartë se Athina në valixhen diplomatike kishte siluruar qëndrimin euroatlantik dhe në vecanti ëashingtonin, duke parë se serbët shpresonin për një qëndrim afër boshtit të vjetër të dikurshëm orthodox Beograd Athine gjë që konsiderohet një relike në realitet por që mesazhi i Karamanlis ishte i qartë Në BE ne mbështesim një Serbi e orientuar nga forcat reformiste.

Turi i Karamanlis në Ballkan i cila mbi të gjitha kishte anashkaluar Tiranën dhe Shkupin, për koencidencë, u ndërmor menjëherë pasi në Athinë, Ambasada amerikane u godit me raketë kineze të përdorur prej ushtrisë shqiptare dhe trafikuar në mënyrë clandestine nga depot e shkatëruar prej 1997-tës (sipas versionit zyrtar grek) bile në një kohë që paralajmërohej kjo vizitë e kreut të qeverisë greke si mjaft e rëndësishme për të ardhmen e
ballkanit. Menjëherë pasi Karamanlis përfundoi vizitën ne Beograd, në telvizionin shtetëror grek, u pa të fliste me suerlativa për mardhënjet greko amerikane, ambasadori amerikan në Greqi Charles Ris, duke falenderuar gjithashtu organet greke per përkushtim me FBI dhe Scotland Yard për zbardhjen sa më shpejt të atentatit terrorist ndaj ambasades amerikane. Po ashtu ambasadori Rise u takua përzemërisisht me Ministren e Jashtme Bakogianis në të njëjtin ditë duke e falenderuar për qëndrimin e Athinës në lidhje me Kosovën. Gjithashtu duhet të shtojmë se edhe qëndrimi Italian ishte coherent me atë grek, përderisa në Lublianë Karamanlis dhe Prodi mbajtën të njëjtin qëndrim për Kosovën.

Lind pyetja përse turi diplomatic I Karamanlis I sponsorizuar prej amerikanëve Ishte I suksesshëm për Kosovën? Cfar lidhje ka me Tiranën duke parë një situatë tejet kritike politike në prag të zgjedhjeve locale në Shqipëri?

Në Tiranë ka një tensionim të situatës së gjedhjeve locale, aq sa ato po shkonin drejt dështimit të tyre (megjithëse telenovela zgjedhore nuk ka mbaruar ende). Mennjëherë pas vendosjes së marveshjes për të shkuar
në zgjedhje, u pranua se pas zgjedhjeve locale do të numërohet popullsia dhe do të bëhen kartat e identitetit (certifikatat u etiketuan si molla e sherrit për zgjedhjet demokratike). Qeveria Berisha kishte planifikuar të fitonte zgjedhjet locale dhe ti fitonte ato, me ndihmën e manipulimit të certifikatave duke shtyre kartën e identitetit për vitin 2009, ndryshe sec I kishte premtuar amerikanëve (këtu nuk dua të përfshi premtimin e Berishës ndaj Nikolas Gage një vit më parë).

Por, duke parë statusin e Kosovës dhe zgjedhjet në Shqipëri, ka ngjashmëri e cila vëzhgohet rreptësisht nga Athina, e cila kjo e fundit duke dhënë aprovimin e vetë proamerikan tek serbët, kërkon që të bëhen zhvillimet e premtuara prej amerikanëve dhe në Vorio Epir. Premtimi zyrtar I është dhënë Kostas Karamanlis nga Presidenti George Bush në vizitën e tij në SHBA më 20 Maj të 2005. Televizioni publik Kanadez CBC, në lajmet e trasmetiuara rreth kësaj vizite, nxori edhe një detaj mjaft të rndësishëm të bisedimeve, ku midis të tjerave ishte kërkesa e Bush drejtuar Karamanlis duke I shprehur se: Greqia duhet të na ndihmojë për cështjen e Kosovës dhe ne kemi vendosur të njohim Vorio Epirin ashtu sic është lënë qysh më 1946&#8243;. Të mos të harojmë Greqinë si anëtare e Këshillit të Sigurimit që edhe në fund të mandatit të saj, në muajin dhjetor 2006, I kërkoi zyrtarisht OKB që të përkrahte Martin Ahthisari për të përcaktuar statusin final të Kosovës.

Në fakt amerikanët po japin prova se dicka është në rrugë e sipër për të përfunduar në shqipëri në një kohë me Kosovën, përderisa detyruan Tiranën që të heshtë ndaj cdo kërkese legjitime të grekëve në Vorio Epir, ashtu sikundër ndodhi edhe me dyshtetësinë në një kohë që është duke u pritur të vendosen simbolet hellene përfshi edhe gjuha zyrtare në kushtetutë. është shumë domethënëse një koment i Kryeministrit Sali Berisha ditët e mëparshme, e cila u konsiderua me nota positive në qarqet diplomatike greke dhe amerikane kur në intervistën e dhënë tek To Vima ish presidenti I dikurshëm anti hellen I shqipërisë, iu referua Jugut të Shqipërisë me termin
Vorio Epir si dhe uli ndikimin politik të komunitetit Cam, duke e konsideruar atë si cështje ligjore, intervistë që u kundërshtua nga këta të fundit. Në fakt ky është një tregues por jo gjithshka, pasi Berisha në opinion manovron bukur në lidhje me grekët por në teren vepron në të kundërt. Disa kohë përpara, me rastin e një vizite në Himarë, Berisha u dha një mesazh banorëve verior të ardhur në Jug të vëndit duke I thën njërit prej tyre shkoni nga keni ardhur këtu ska vënd për ju. Berisha u detyrua të bënte antishqiptarin, pas disa informacionesh në shtyp se shumë të ardhur nga veriu I shqipërisë po zaptonin toka dhe ndërtonin në Jug të vëndit, por dhe se një
intervistë në SHQIP e Ambasadorit Grek Kokosis, akuzonte qeverinë se po influenconte që në tokat e grekëve të vërshonin banorë nga veriu I shqipërisë.

Megjithatë mësohet se dhe vetë grekët më të pasur janë afruar me Berishën përderisa kanë lidhje të afërta familjare dhe shikojnë tek vajza e Kryeministrit shqiptar një politikane të aftë të pasojë me sukses të atin. Megjithatë a mund të themi se cikli I lëvizjeve diplomatike ka përfunduar apo mos vallë presim gjera më konkrete nga rajoni dhe vecanërisht nga Shqipëria? A janë pjesë e ciklit lëvizjet Nano Berisha? Kujt I shërben humbja e Ramës në Tiranë dhe pse një fitore e Berishës në Tiranë e lidh më afër me Prishtinën, në të kundërt kush interesohet të mbajë hebreun Rama në Tiranë? A ka gjasa që PS e nesërme të reformohet dhe të shndërohet në një PASOK të dytë? Pra le të presim të shikojmë vazhdimin e telenovelës shqiptare me skenar tragjedinë e vjetër hellene nga pas.

----------


## Trimi81

Nuk dine se cfare te bejne grekerit e shkrete per te krijuar pershtypjen se Shqiperia e jugut banohet nga minoritet i madh grek. Kane ngelur vetem disa pleq e plaka ne Dropull e ndonje tek tuk ne Himare si pasoje levizjeve te popullsise dhe pretendojne te kerkojne Shqiperine e Jugut. Njerez injorant. Persa i perket Himares, ajo ka qene dhe ngelet shqiptare. Kujtoni ketu Petro Markon ne vepren e tij "interviste me vetveten" kur fliste per popullin shqiptar te Himares.

----------


## Wordless

Veriu i Shqiperise eshte Shqiperi. Himara eshte Shqiperi. Shteti Shqipetar eshte
ne te drejten e tij te strehoje qytetaret Shqipetar brenda Shqiperise. 
Le te lehi ambasadri, per mua kjo eshte zgjidhja e problemit te Himares;
popullimi i zones me Veriore. Nuk ka ligj ne bote qe te pengoje nje shtet te 
pavarur te administoje brenda kufijeve te tij sovran levizjet demografike.

Pse duhet te vuje vetem Tirana dhe Durresi gjithe fluksin migrator qe vjen 
nga Veriu nderkohe qe nje zone e tere me nje potencjal turistik te rri e zbrazur se
i do qefi qirje Kokoshit!!??

----------


## Ektoras

nga elbasani e poshte ishte greqi , vorio ipiro, tani per fatin e keq e ka shqiperia , po me duket se historia do shkruhet prap , dhe nuk dihet se ku do shkoj , besoj tek ai qe i perket. himara ishte dhe do jet i greqis po jo vetem himara o forumista. lexoni histo9rine te shikoni

----------


## bingo-bomba

> nga elbasani e poshte ishte greqi , vorio ipiro, tani per fatin e keq e ka shqiperia , po me duket se historia do shkruhet prap , dhe nuk dihet se ku do shkoj , besoj tek ai qe i perket. himara ishte dhe do jet i greqis po jo vetem himara o forumista. lexoni histo9rine te shikoni



Himara eshte shqiperi si edhe kosova eshte shqiperi... Tani po te shkojme ne kohen e lashte ku Megas Aleksandros kishte pushtuar gjysmen e botes atere me te vertete gjith shqiperia ishte greqi... Po mos haro se cfare fare jemi ne.

 Na quajne ilirian sepse edhe ne, ne kohen e lashte ekzistonim.
Mund te mos kemi nje histori kaq te madhe si Greqia apo si Egjipt po secili poppull ka historine e vet mos haroni qe me gjak u clirua Shqiperia nga turqit edhe shume te tjere qe na kane pushtuar..
Po me sa di une Greqia njere nuk na cliroi perderisa ishim zone e saj Ps Himara apo jo ???
Pastaj mos haro edhe camet ku ishin e ku jetojne tani per ata cke te thuash  :buzeqeshje: 
 < me shume respekt bingo-bot >  :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhuxh Xhumaku

ektoras, mos u bej grek i keq, mos i cyt Shqiptaret, sepse po te rishkruhet historia me vertetesi dhe pa tabu, do te dalin gjerat ndryshe.

Ja disa pislliqe te Greqise moderne. Sipas gazetes To Vima, ja ku i kini te zeze mbi te bardhe dhjete genjeshtrat me te medha te Greqise, botuar me rastin e 185 vjetorit te revoltes kunder Perandorise Osmane:

01 - Gjate 400 vjet te administrimit Otoman, Otomanet i detyruan Greket me force te pranonin fene islame;

02 - Marre me force prej familjeve te tyre, femijete e krishtere detyroheshin te pranonin islamin dhe te mbylleshin ne kazermat e jeniçereve;

03 - Greket shkonin ne shkolla sekrete per te mesuar gjuhen e tyre dhe krishterimin;

04 - Kisha Greke ka luftuar fort kunder Perandorise Osmane;

05 - Kombi grek fitoi pavarsine ne saje te nje kryengritje kunder Perandorise Osmane me 1821;

06 - Ne saje te kryengritjes, Larisa iu bashkua Greqise me 1881; rrethimi i Athines nga Perandoria Osmane deshtoi me 1897; vendet otomane jane ndare Traktatin e Sevres me 1920;

07 - Vetem greket kane ngritur krye kunder Perandorise Osmane;

08 - Vendet e huaja e kane perkrahur Greqine sepse atyre u pelqenin shume greket;

09 - Vetem greket kane humbur shtepite e tyre;

10 - Greket qe emigruan prej Anadolli ne Greqi jane shperngulur nga vendet helenike gjate Luftes I Boterore.

----------


## qorri_30

Kam qene gjithone i mendimit qe , toleranca e tepruar eshte mjaft e demshme , keta duan Turkun tua konvertoje kalimera me selamu alejkum

----------


## Ingenuous

> Ne keto clirime populli i jugut kishin flamure grek dhe donin te ishin me greqin .
> Vorio ipiro ishte dhe do jet pjese greke jo se keshtu me pelqen mua te deklaroj po eshte pjesa e historise te vertet.
> ( kur hyra ne universitet greke, dhashe provime ne histori , dhe e  kam mesuar mire po tani me zi po i shkruaj se pertoj teper,  dhe njera nga arsyet eshte qe do shkojne kot keta qe shkruajta .....
>  Sjikoni dokumentat e  vitit 1900 !greke ne shqiperin e jugut ishin 80%  ..............
>  selam  shpresoj ti kuptoni ... kali sinexeia !!!


*Nuk e di perse e keni shkruar por kam pershtypjen edhe ju vete nuk e besoni ate ç'ka keni shkruar.*


Mirulexofshim.

----------


## Korcar-L1

himariotet e quajne veten greker , te pakten ka shume qe e indetifikojne veten me grek. Nga ana tjeter eshte shumica shqiptare qe kerkon me doemos tju mbushe mendjen ketyre himarjoteve se jane shqiptare dhe jo greke?!? 
Himarjotet jane si ajo puna e mbikalimit rrugor te Rames e Berishes, Shqiperia ka te pakten 250.000 gati per te mare pashaporten greke ku thuhet qe jane me kombesi greke.
Ate qe dua te them eshte se himariotet te pakten dalin hapur dhe thone qe jane greke, por cdo themi neser pasneser kur te behet regjistrimi i popullates se shqiperise dhe do dalin afersisht gjysem milioni shtetas shqiptare me kombesi greke? Biles mund te shtoj se himara eshte nje hic perpara korces pas regjistrimit te popullsise. Besoj se do dale i pari qytet me shumice helene ne shqiperi. 
Suprizat akoma nuk jane shfaqur.

----------


## FJORIN

Keto jane statistikat e *HistoryChannel.c*om sepse greket e cuan vorio epirin deri ne Shkoder

Republic of Albania
People: Population: 3,544,808. Age distrib. (%): <15: 28.8; 65+: 7.2. Pop. density: 335 per sq mi, 129 per sq km. Urban: 23.3%. Ethnic groups: *Albanian 95%*, *Greek 3%*. Principal languages: Albanian (Tosk is the official dialect), Greek. Chief religions: Muslim 70%, Albanian Orthodox 20%, Roman Catholic 10%.


Ancient Illyria was conquered by Romans, Slavs, and Turks (15th century); the latter Islamized the population. Independent Albania was proclaimed in 1912, republic was formed in 1920. King Zog I ruled 1925-39, until Italy invaded.

Communist partisans took over in 1944, allied Albania with USSR, then broke with USSR in 1960 over de-Stalinization. Strong political alliance with China followed, leading to several billion dollars in aid, which was curtailed after 1974. China cut off aid in 1978 when Albania attacked its policies after the death of Chinese ruler Mao Zedong. Large-scale purges of officials occurred during the 1970s.

Enver Hoxha, the nation's ruler for 4 decades, died Apr. 11, 1985. Eventually the new regime introduced some liberalization, including measures in 1990 providing for freedom to travel abroad. Efforts were begun to improve ties with the outside world. Mar. 1991 elections left the former Communists in power, but a general strike and urban opposition led to the formation of a coalition cabinet including non-Communists.

Albania's former Communists were routed in elections Mar. 1992, amid economic collapse and social unrest. Sali Berisha was elected as the first non-Communist president since World War II. Berisha's party claimed a landslide victory in disputed parliamentary elections, May 26 and June 2, 1996. Public protests over the collapse of fraudulent investment schemes in Jan. 1997 led to armed rebellion and anarchy. The UN Security Council, Mar. 28, authorized a 7,000-member force to restore order. Socialists and their allies won parliamentary elections, June 29 and July 6, and international peacekeepers completed their pullout by Aug. 11, 1997. During NATO's air war against Yugoslavia, Mar.-June 1999, Albania hosted some 465,000 Kosovar refugees

----------


## Wordless

> himariotet e quajne veten greker , te pakten ka shume qe e indetifikojne veten me grek. Nga ana tjeter eshte shumica shqiptare qe kerkon me doemos tju mbushe mendjen ketyre himarjoteve se jane shqiptare dhe jo greke?!? 
> Himarjotet jane si ajo puna e mbikalimit rrugor te Rames e Berishes, Shqiperia ka te pakten 250.000 gati per te mare pashaporten greke ku thuhet qe jane me kombesi greke.
> Ate qe dua te them eshte se himariotet te pakten dalin hapur dhe thone qe jane greke, por cdo themi neser pasneser kur te behet regjistrimi i popullates se shqiperise dhe do dalin afersisht gjysem milioni shtetas shqiptare me kombesi greke? Biles mund te shtoj se himara eshte nje hic perpara korces pas regjistrimit te popullsise. Besoj se do dale i pari qytet me shumice helene ne shqiperi. 
> Suprizat akoma nuk jane shfaqur.


Dale or mik se nuk po te marr vesh; kur ti merr pashaporten Greke ke ndonje
detyrim qe te deklarohsh me kombesi Greke ne Shqiperi?! 
Jim Belushi eshte Amerikan me breza dhe akoma deklarohet Shqiptar, keta te 
Greqise me 15 vjet e me jeten e qenit qe u ka ofruar Greku kane humbur "gjakun"! 

Po jetoni ne vendin e dinakerise dhe tregoheni naive; merreni ore pashaporten 
dhe i thoni Grekut ku te kam pare, shkoni ne Zvicer, ne France ne Gjermani ... 
Himarjotet duken nga sjellja qe jane Shqipetar; askush si detyron te provokojne,
po jo do dalin me katolik se Papa. Me kujtohet nje koleg konvikti nga Himara
ne Tirane; nje vite para revolucjonit demokratik quhej Arben, babe e nene 
komunist, kishim frike te flisnim para tij se mos na spiunote, i qethur shkurt,
me kostum kinez, servil tipik. Sa u kthye situata nga Arben u be Aleksander,
nga antar i flakte i Partise u kthye ne antar te flakte te Omonies deri sa
nje dite ju kthye nje çun nga Dropulli (çudi gjithe shoket Dropullit ishin 
çuna per se mbari) "po ç'Greku i presekutua je ti, deri dje e kishe emrin Arben
e babain komunist! ".
Ja ç'jane keta Bollanot qe vjellin mbi Shqiperine: sahan-lëpirësa!

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Dale or mik se nuk po te marr vesh; kur ti merr pashaporten Greke ke ndonje
> detyrim qe te deklarohsh me kombesi Greke ne Shqiperi?!


Jo une jo, se nuk kam nevoje per te, por te tjeret qe marin pashaporte greke duhet te kene karten e homogjenit, por qe te kesh kete karte ,duhet te paraqesesh ne polici certifikate lindje nga shqiperia ku te thuhet qe ke kombesi greke.
e di ti sa veta kane ndruar embra\mbiemra dhe kombesi? vetem korca ka 10000 syresh(nje qytet shumica orthodox) mendohe ne qytetet e tjera. 
Prandaj them per ate punen e regjistrimit te popullsise.
Greqise nuk i behet vone se ku ri, por statistikat do e tregojne. Madje sipas ketyre statistikave ka shume te ngjare te behet dhe greqishtja gjuhe zyrtare ne shqiperi. Prandaj lepuri fshite gjetke dhe atje ku mendoni ju 
Haj shendet !

----------


## tani_26

> nga elbasani e poshte ishte greqi , vorio ipiro, tani per fatin e keq e ka shqiperia , po me duket se historia do shkruhet prap , dhe nuk dihet se ku do shkoj , besoj tek ai qe i perket. himara ishte dhe do jet i greqis po jo vetem himara o forumista. lexoni histo9rine te shikoni



Ashtu e? Po nga Preveza e siper cfare ishte? Mos jetonin (dhe jetojne) ata Camerit e "keqinj''?

Po ne Konice?

Himara  ose me sakte himariotet sot me te vertete jane blere per dy groshe nga Greqia por kjo nuk do te thote se Himara si territor u be grek...
Do ta popullojme me shqiptar serish, pastaj vetem 3 fshatra jane grekofone te tjeret jane shqiptare.

Te zhvillohet dhe pak Shqiperia dhe do kujdesemi qe Himaren ta mbushim me tropojane  :buzeqeshje:

----------

